# Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull (2 Years, $10 Million)



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/468321,CST-SPT-bull14.article



> The Bulls agreed to a two-year contract with free-agent forward Joe Smith, the Sun-Times has learned.
> Smith was thought to be the Bulls' No. 1 priority among the available free agents.
> 
> Smith, who was the No. 1 overall pick by the Golden State Warriors in the 1995 draft, averaged 9.2 points and 6.7 rebounds in 54 games last season with the Philadelphia 76ers. While the 76ers could have offered Smith more money, the Bulls likely sold him on the fact that they are a legitimate contender in the Eastern Conference.
> ...


I like it. Two year deal, likely not the whole MLE, but if so I can deal with it. He is a Vet and hopefully he accept Tyrus and Noah playing in front of him if both prove to be better players.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Sun Times: Bulls, Smith have 2 year deal*

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/468321,CST-SPT-bull14.article



> The Bulls agreed to a two-year contract with free-agent forward Joe Smith, the Sun-Times has learned.
> Smith was thought to be the Bulls' No. 1 priority among the available free agents.
> 
> Smith, who was the No. 1 overall pick by the Golden State Warriors in the 1995 draft, averaged 9.2 points and 6.7 rebounds in 54 games last season with the Philadelphia 76ers. While the 76ers could have offered Smith more money, the Bulls likely sold him on the fact that they are a legitimate contender in the Eastern Conference.
> ...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

This is insane. Everytime I hit new posts someone signs somewhere! I love the offseason. Good signing.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/20070714_Smith_close_to_leaving_Sixers.html


> The 76ers were close to losing out on their top off-season priority last night, with free-agent forward Joe Smith close to agreeing to a *two-year, $8 million deal* with the Chicago Bulls, according to an Eastern Conference executive.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Sun Times: Bulls, Smith have 2 year deal*

I like it. Nice short deal for a guy that will help immediately. We have now the parts for a consolidation deal, too.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*



XMATTHEWX said:


> This is insane. Everytime I hit new posts someone signs somewhere! I love the offseason. Good signing.


Thanks. Yeah I think its a great signing for 2 years at 8 million per year. 

We have 14 on the roster (by my count) assuming Barrett is not coming back. With two open spots, I would like to get Malik back for the LLE if we can. He's a guy who knows the system and won't complain about playing time (several DNPS). Not a bad guy to have deep on your bench/IL. If we can get him for that deal, I'm for it.

I assume Joe Smith is our starting PF opening night.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Sun Times: Bulls, Smith have 2 year deal*



johnston797 said:


> I like it. Nice short deal for a guy that will help immediately. We have now the parts for a consolidation deal, too.


Mods, you can merge this if you like.

I wonder if he's going to get a frontloaded deal too.

Maybe 4.5 mil this year, 3.5 next year.


Our roster right now:

Hinrich, Duhon, Barrett?
Gordon, Thabo, JamesOn
Deng, Nocioni, Griffin
Smith, Thomas, Khryapa
Wallace, Noah, Gray

Is this going to be our roster for the season? It looks like we could be done right now.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

Good signing. The contract is very reasonable. (Mikki Moore just got 3 yrs 18 mil) Definitly an upgrade over PJ and should help solidify the front court when TT and Noah go through their growing pains.

:cheers:


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

If Smith signed for 2 years, 8 million we got a terrific bargain. Much better than PJ for 1/2 the salary.

So we resigned Noc, signed Smith, drafted Noah. We replaced PJ and Sweetney with Smith and Noah. Pretty good swap.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

frickin bargain!.
Paxson FTW!
Our team is loaded with lottery picks


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

Philly people say he is a good character guy and is willing to help out the young guys. I think we got a younger PJ.

As DMD pointed out, we are pretty much set with our roster. If Barrett comes back, I think we have a full roster.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

**** Yeah Pax!! You Are The Shiznit. You Are The Bomb!! Thanks For Making My Summer Wish List Complete. Exactly What I Wanted!!

I Am So Excited, I'm At A Loss For Words. 

Yessssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now, re-sign P.J. and the summer is complete!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

I really don't care about the development of Tyrus. He's got an entire career ahead of him. He'll contribute but he's a few years of from being a full time starter. Joe Smith will allow us to win games NOW. The Ben Wallace championship window is small and his skills are declining. We needed an impact player without mortgaging our future. This was one of the best things Paxson could do this offseason. 

Paxson A+ offseason.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

Smith averaged 16 pts and 10 rebs his last 7 games of the season, if that means anything.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*



theanimal23 said:


> http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/468321,CST-SPT-bull14.article
> 
> I like it. Two year deal, likely not the whole MLE, but if so I can deal with it. He is a Vet and hopefully he accept Tyrus and Noah playing in front of him if both prove to be better players.


Smith is the best scorer of the available FAs. Signing him for only 2 years is a bit of a coup, regardless of the price. No doubt the contract is constructed so that the dreaded luxury tax will be avoided even after signing Deng and Gordon. He'll be an expiring contract in 2008-9.

Definitely an upgrade over Malik Allen and a suitable replacement for Brown.

On paper at least the Bulls will be much stronger next year than they were last year -- particularly on the front line.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*



spongyfungy said:


> I really don't care about the development of Tyrus. He's got an entire career ahead of him. He'll contribute but he's a few years of from being a full time starter. Joe Smith will allow us to win games NOW. The Ben Wallace championship window is small and his skills are declining. We needed an impact player without mortgaging our future. This was one of the best things Paxson could do this offseason.
> 
> Paxson A+ offseason.


Amen to that bro!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*



Salvaged Ship said:


> Smith averaged 16 pts and 10 rebs his last 7 games of the season, if that means anything.


It means he has game!!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Sun Times: Bulls, Smith have 2 year deal*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Mods, you can merge this if you like.
> 
> I wonder if he's going to get a frontloaded deal too.
> 
> ...


I think Noah plays the 4 this season and Barrett is playing his way off the team in the summer league. So my guess would be:

Hinrich, Duhon, Curry
Gordon, Thabo, Griff
Deng, Noc, Thomas
Smith,Thomas, Noah, Khryapa?
Wallace, Smith, Gray, Allen?

And Pax is probably trying to deal a package that includes Du & Khryapa, I'd hope for another veteran big man. (Like Jackie Butler :azdaja: )


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

So does this mean that there will be a Andres Nocioni, Joe Smith press conference soon!! Can't wait!!

Also here:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...bulls,1,2115841.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

The kicker:

Smith is slotted to take the place of P.J. Brown to start alongside Ben Wallace and Luol Deng in a frontcourt that suddenly is loaded with reserves Andres Nocioni, Tyrus Thomas and Joakim Noah.


*But the Bulls wooed Smith with a possible starting role and a serious approach that stressed the opportunity to play a prominent role in a winnable Eastern Conference next season*. A face-to-face meeting at the Berto Center with Paxson and coach Scott Skiles that took place earlier this month was said to have made a strong impression.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

I like it. Mihm or Smith were good in my book, so I'm dandy. He's a good vet and I'll be glad to cheer him on with the rest of our Bulls!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

That approach is what has changed the aura for Free Agents from the Krause Era to the Pax Era. I hope soon enough we're that team that can take Veterans on the fly. Joe Smith is a nice start. I think Philly was offering him a 1 year deal too, so the 2nd year was nice for him.

Our bench has the potential to be downright nasty!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*



theanimal23 said:


> That approach is what has changed the aura for Free Agents from the Krause Era to the Pax Era. I hope soon enough we're that team that can take Veterans on the fly. Joe Smith is a nice start. I think Philly was offering him a 1 year deal too, so the 2nd year was nice for him.
> 
> Our bench has the potential to be downright nasty!


Our bench Duhon, Thabo, Noc, Tyrus, Noah, Griff all can start on many other teams!! I think this year, it is safe to say our bench is very deep and very versatile!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

I'm surprised this news isn't on Yahoo or ESPN or even NBA.com. WTF??


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

It'll be on there by late tomorrow morning. I think it just became official.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

2 years? Good signing. No one should start doing cartwheels, but it's a decent answer to our Vet. BIG need.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

Good signing. Preferred Smith over Mihm and I'm glad we got him to solidify things up front.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

Actually people: http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/20070714_Smith_close_to_leaving_Sixers.html

LAS VEGAS - The 76ers lost out on their top off-season priority Friday night, with free-agent forward Joe Smith agreeing to a *two-year, $10 million* deal with the Chicago Bulls.

"Philly really couldn't come up with the same package," said Dan Fegan, Smith's agent. "We tried. I really like both of those groups. *We wouldn't have sent him to another team if the dollars were the same*."

The Sixers' best offer was a *three-year deal for $10 million*.

Interesting. Kind of like the Ben Wallace scenario of last summer.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

Wow. Still a good deal. I would have been happy with 3 years 10 million too. 3 years was my limit. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*



theanimal23 said:


> Wow. Still a good deal. I would have been happy with 3 years 10 million too. 3 years was my limit. Thanks for the info.


No problem. I just refreshed the link you provided earlier in the thread and when i clicked refresh, I thought the story was a bit longer than before!!


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*

Noah's minutes just went down, and Gray is now a 15th man. I am not complaining, just stating a fact.

Noah is now the back up to Wallace. Deng, Noc, Smith, and Thomas take the forwards minutes.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Can Smith play center?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I like the signing. No doubt about it. Pieces for a possible big trade. If not, we can compete for the east this year. 

Second unit is good. Nocioni will have to score with that team. Many nights he does. Can you picture Noah and TT playing on the second unit? That team will run! 

Someone said Gray will be the 15th man. Many nights he will. Yet, that is still better than our 15th man last year! 

Losing Brown, Allen, barrett and the big stiff...

Adding Noah, Curry, Gray and now Smith! We improved on paper!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

TripleDouble said:


> Can Smith play center?


Yes, but do you mean as a starter?? We already have Ben Wallace. If you mean as a back-up yes, he can play PF or C quite well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Two year deal as well. So he is not here for one and then gone. 

We are making a serious push for the East and possibly the whole thing the next two years. 

Will be fun! Hope we stay healthy.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

truebluefan said:


> Two year deal as well. So he is not here for one and then gone.
> 
> We are making a serious push for the East and possibly the whole thing the next two years.
> 
> Will be fun! Hope we stay healthy.


Agreed. Health and injuries are the only concerns for the Chicago Bulls now!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown averaged 6 points 5 rebounds for us last year in 20 minutes. He shot 41%. 

Smith last year, 9 and 7 in 25 minutes for philly. 45% Shoots a high pct in fts.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

*Sniff Sniff* i smell a trade coming........with all these guys on the team, how is everyones playing time going to be.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

So who do we have under contract

Wallace
TT
Deng (may be extended)
Gordon (may be extended)
Kirk
Viktor
Duhon
Griffen
Noah (hasn't signed but yeah his going to)
Smith
Noc
Thabo

That's 12.

Gray, Curry and Allen are the leading contenders for the other three spots (I guess???)
Pax might bring back P.J.

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

darlets said:


> So who do we have under contract
> 
> Wallace
> TT
> ...


I agree. So far that is the team. I believe Gray and Curry make the team. Who we get for the last spot is questionable. Allen would be nice.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

So I'm guessing the frontcourt minutes will look something like this:

C: Wallace 30 Noah 16 Gray 2
PF: Smith 18 Thomas 20 Nocioni 10


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Since it's only for two years, I'm glad we beat Philly's offer. The slight overpayment is actually a good thing in terms of a potential trade. If front-loaded, we probably avoid paying the LT even if he isn't traded. 

Good signing. He can stick the jumpshot just as good as Malik/PJ except Smith is way more athletic than those two. 

In: Smith, Noah, Gray
Out: PJ, Sweets, Marty

Who knows if Malik comes back. 

We've definitely upgraded our frontcourt, at least on paper. 

Ely for the LLE and we're set.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Good work Pax, a bargain deal imho.

Big Ben and Joe Smith as the buffer for the future front court of Noah,Tyrus and Gray. A nice integration of both "Win Now" & "Win Later" strategy.

Can't wait for the new season to start.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Good signing, particularly for 2 years. Well done, Pax.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't really understand what Joe Smith does, but if you guys are excited then I'm excited too. Yay!


----------



## RageofDaBulls (Feb 2, 2007)

Electric Slim said:


> I don't really understand what Joe Smith does, but if you guys are excited then I'm excited too. Yay!


It just shows how badly bulls fans want a low post player..upgrade?sure maybe.but its not like he is going to come in here and turn into KG.theres a reason we got him for 4-5per,remember that..


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

But he's not a low-post player, he's a jumpshooter! He's Malik Allen+ !

Still, a good signing, veteran guy, can score, rebound.
And as it's only two years, it shouldn't stunt Noah or Tyrus - if they can't deal with having to earn minutes and compete for playing time, they're not Skiles' typa guys anyway.

Apart from Gray, the Bulls are still kinda small though. I know Noah's nearly 7' tall, but he's thin. Ok, on the second unit that doesn't matter, but it's still a fact.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

RageofDaBulls said:


> It just shows how badly bulls fans want a low post player..upgrade?sure maybe.but its not like he is going to come in here and turn into KG.theres a reason we got him for 4-5per,remember that..


There is a reason Joe Smith was the #1 overall pick in the deep 95 draft, remember that...

Look I know he isn't a 'low-post' scorer per se, but it's better than Pax sitting on his *** and not doing anything during the summer/FA period.

Besides, who else do you expect, the unsure Chris Mihm??


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't know Joe Smith's game very well but I believe you guys have your reasons to rank him above Chris Mihm, who was my guy to start alongside Big Ben. Thus I am happy for that signing 

However if somebody could tell me why Smith > Mihm (assuming he's healthy of course) it would be nice


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Mihm would've been a better fit, but of course, so would Hawes or Scola....So would a can of soda with great foot work and a consistent hook shot...Let me stop.

Perhaps this "low post threat" isn't as much of a pressing need in Paxson and his minions opinion.

Or perhaps Paxson just didn't want any more white guys...Perhaps Mihms was unreasonably overpriced?

At least SOMETHING was done...But what was addressed?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

bullybullz said:


> There is a reason Joe Smith was the #1 overall pick in the deep 95 draft, remember that...
> 
> Look I know he isn't a 'low-post' scorer per se, but it's better than Pax sitting on his *** and not doing anything during the summer/FA period.
> 
> Besides, who else do you expect, the unsure Chris Mihm??


Reasonable post. I'd say he is better choice than Hihm coz he knows hes limits and doesn't make too many bonehead plays like Hihm.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Plus he actually played last year..

basically, if you could guarantee Mihm to be healthy for 70+ games, and that he would play like..whatever that year was when he did well, I'd take Mihm over Smith.
But because you can't guarantee that, Smith was a good choice, considering this year's feeble FA crop of bigmen.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Veteran, under 3 years, he can score in the post (kind of), and hopefully our young bigs can surpass him in playing time (at least in theory). Works for me.

Man, this is the first season I've actually enjoyed Pax's moves (assuming he doesn't do anything drastic). However, he created the problem and let's see if it works itself out.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That's pretty good news. A nice tradeable contract himself, or a solid guy to have in case we (could) trade Wallace, and a reasonable deal if nobody goes anywhere.

I like his signing more than Noc's signing. I like Noc the player better, of course, but an injury-free 6'10 guy who's not BYC and not overpaid is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

different_13 said:


> Apart from Gray, the Bulls are still kinda small though. I know Noah's nearly 7' tall, but he's thin. Ok, on the second unit that doesn't matter, but it's still a fact.


Outgoing : 
Brown 6'10"
Sweetney 6'8"
Allen 6'10"
Barrett 5'10"

Incoming :
Smith 6'10"
Noah 7'0'
Gray 7'2"
Curry 6'3"

The Bulls will be a bit taller (≈11") next season (not considering Marty, who never played).


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

A PF who can't even shoot 45% from the field. Must be a good character guy.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

McBulls said:


> Outgoing :
> Brown 6'10"
> Sweetney 6'8"
> Allen 6'10"
> ...


I believe P.J. is 6'11" :azdaja: :azdaja: :biggrin:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> That's pretty good news. A nice tradeable contract himself,* or a solid guy to have in case we (could) trade Wallace,* and a reasonable deal if nobody goes anywhere.


I don't see this as setting us up to trade Wallace. He is the only real C on the whole roster (except Gray who is a project).


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Ice Nine said:


> A PF who can't even shoot 45% from the field. Must be a good character guy.


What info are you looking at?? Last year, he shot a bit over 45%. Also, a very good free throw shooter I might add.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Thorgal said:


> I don't know Joe Smith's game very well but I believe you guys have your reasons to rank him above Chris Mihm, who was my guy to start alongside Big Ben. Thus I am happy for that signing
> 
> However if somebody could tell me why Smith > Mihm (assuming he's healthy of course) it would be nice


Better shooter, better free throw shooter, more athletic, quicker, better defender, better rebounder, more versatile, more veteran experience/leadership (which will help the Bulls tremendously), and since Big Ben and Joe Smith played together at Detroit, they know each other's tendencies and complement each other's game very well.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

I still can't believe it's not even in the Chicago Bulls website yet. How embarrasing.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

it's certainly great to hear that Pax made the move to get a veteran big.

I think we've all been saying something to the effect of: while the draft picks do fill the void on paper, what's going to happen when all the young guys have their struggles during the season. 

so it's pretty important for a team with championship aspirations as soon as this upcoming season to have some insurance. really it's a perfect win-now win-later move.

as for Joe Smith himself... I guess he probably is the best of the three that Pax was targeting... sure Mihm and Moore are both younger (slightly) and taller (also slightly) but Smith does seem to be the better all-around player. I suppose you could say for a #1 overall pick, Smith's career has been something of a bust. but he has been a quality journeyman, and that's more or less what the Bulls need right now


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

His FG% is a bit lower then I would like. Oh well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A definite upgrade over PJ Brown in the starting lineup. The guy has a real basketball IQ. He's capable as a post player, and scores enough inside, but he's really a mid-range kind of offensive player.

The two year deal is an indication that Pax sees him as the starter while we figure out if Thomas or Noah are going to pan out. It saves the team from having to throw one of those guys' feet to the fire right away.

Pax does continue his tradition of paying the older bigs vets the bigger contracts on the team. But in two years, the team's going to be stocked with the draftees making the big bucks.

A good fit, IMO.

And Sausage King just got one of his wildest wishes come true!
:biggrin:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Still don't like the teams frontcourt size and depth at center.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

Great signing by Pax :yay: :worthy: :cheers: Out of all the bigs available, Smith was the player I trusted most, and exactly for 2 years (expiring next season).

I like the Bulls as is for this season. After that however, it sets up a very nice trade package of Noc, Smith + one of Tyrus/Noah.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

This was as good as it could possibly get this summer. Some may say what's so special about him, I think regardless of his past or whatnot, he's a solid vet who's given the Bulls problems and can certainly hold his own. 

The signing to me is a major upgrade over PJ, he can score, is younger, & can be more reliable for this team when we're in a funk. It also allows time for TT & Noah to contribute & can give Noah time to heal if his shoulder/health is bothersome. But more so is the fact we a PF who can eat minutes (if need be) & actually have a PF rather than what we had last year.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> That's pretty good news. A nice tradeable contract himself, or a solid guy to have in case we (could) trade Wallace, and a reasonable deal if nobody goes anywhere.
> 
> I like his signing more than Noc's signing. I like Noc the player better, of course, but an injury-free 6'10 guy who's not BYC and not overpaid is just what the doctor ordered.


THIS is a GREAT post! Concise, yet thorough. The Smith signing works well in virtually every foreseeable scenario.:clap2:


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

RageofDaBulls said:


> It just shows how badly bulls fans want a low post player..upgrade?sure maybe.but its not like he is going to come in here and turn into KG.theres a reason we got him for 4-5per,remember that
> sure he's not K.G.but garnett thought enough of this guy that the timberwolves took a big hit trying to scam the NBA to sign him.he's not a star but he isn't some scrub.this is the guy i was hoping the team signed.the one thing i know about him is the team knows what they are getting.fans were pissed that the bulls didn't get darko or moore, but what has either done to warrent the hype.as long as smith does not grow old overnight i like this signing.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

well this is how its gonna look like(i just started photoshopping)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u169/philipnielsk/118.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Anyway in case Tyrus has his moments of going outta control and if Noah cant get the work done, we can bring Smith into the game. Smith has size as well and a nice midrange jumper.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

F.A.B said:


> well this is how its gonna look like(i just started photoshopping)
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u169/philipnielsk/118.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Anyway in case Tyrus has his moments of going outta control and if Noah cant get the work done, we can bring Smith into the game. Smith has size as well and a nice midrange jumper.


Better than what I could do right now; welcome to the board!


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Smith is here to replace PJ's veteran leadership and Malik's outside shooting. Prior to the signing, we had no reliable shooters amongst our bigs save for Nocioni, who is built like a SF. Smith will do great in our offense because he can really nail that jumpshot PJ/Malik were always taking. The low-post scorer will have to come through trade, which is what I was expecting anyway. 

I sort of preferred Mihm, who is more of a pure center, but we'll see if Mihm signs an MLE deal for more than two years somewhere else. If so, then he wasn't a realisic option to begin with. I'm pretty sure Pax targeted Smith because of the limited years it would take to get him with the MLE. A long-term MLE deal was never an option, unfortunately.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

can we combine the LLE and the MLE together and try to get Mihm?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

F.A.B said:


> can we combine the LLE and the MLE together and try to get Mihm?


Nope. We have very little of the MLE left over. If we are getting anyone it will be using the LLE or the Vet Min.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Really woulda rather had PJ back, but I am content


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

C'mon, PJ will be 39 next season. To his everlasting credit, he remained a viable player for a lot longer than the vast majority of players. But enough is enough. Smith is younger and better. He can still be a serious minute player. PJ, if he wants to keep playing, is a less than 10mpg player.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*



spongyfungy said:


> frickin bargain!.
> Paxson FTW!
> Our team is loaded with lottery picks


Yep. Paxson strikes again.

I still want Mihm though, I think he can help alot! Our low post problems would be solved if we got Mihm.

Wallace,Tyrus,Noah,Smith,Mihm 

Yeah, nobody would stop that, and Skiles would use them wisely.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

transplant said:


> C'mon, PJ will be 39 next season. To his everlasting credit, he remained a viable player for a lot longer than the vast majority of players. But enough is enough. Smith is younger and better. He can still be a serious minute player. PJ, if he wants to keep playing, is a less than 10mpg player.


Everlasting being the key word. We both know a little about that, eh?

:biggrin:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> A definite upgrade over PJ Brown in the starting lineup. The guy has a real basketball IQ. He's capable as a post player, and scores enough inside, but he's really a mid-range kind of offensive player.
> 
> The two year deal is an indication that Pax sees him as the starter while we figure out if Thomas or Noah are going to pan out. It saves the team from having to throw one of those guys' feet to the fire right away.
> 
> ...


Heh

True - one qualifier, basketball wishes that is 

I still am sweet talking my banker that would allow me to mount an hostile takeover of U Haul

And then there is my Kate Beckinsale wish...

I would have been happy with either Joe or Chris Mihm. Mikki Moore I wanted no part of . He had one good season with one of the best point guards in the game ..even the sun shines on a dogs arse some day I guess

I am not worried so much about our size upfront anymore

Wallace and Smith will start and Noah, Thomas and Gray will all scramble for minutes 

Gray will see minutes due to his size and he is probably the best scorer out of the 3 although don't be surprised if Tyrus Thomas really makes a significant leap forward with his offense if he has the mid range J working and a power dribble and drive move - which he should be working on given his quickness and above average handle for a player his size. Noah may be the odd one out and the guy who has to wait his turn in the que. How much time Gray sees depends on how he improves his conditioning and how long he can stay on the floor in his rookie campaign by keeping out of foul trouble. There will be some nights where Tyrus is in foul trouble and maybe on those nights Noah gets his chance but I don't believe foul trouble will be as consistent a problem for Tyrus in his 2nd season

Bottom line is ..Gray is a massive widebody and provides us with legit size in a "thumper", Wallace and Thomas have wingspans equating to the height of a 7 footer - plus they both have the hops and Smith also is plenty long with good reach even though he is not as explosive as Thomas and Wallace. And then you have a legit 7 footer in Joakim. I don't think size is our problem anymore. 

Another thing to bear in mind is that we're a defense team that is built on pace and opportunity points out of the defense , so in this regard , you need depth and you can't really carry too many big guys on your roster in the power positions who are 260 to 270 pounds plus 

Length, quicks and athleticism is what your looking for from your bigs if you play the way we do . Aaron Gray is the singular throwback who you put into the mix when you slow it down a bit and want to execute some half court stuff


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice signing. Not an earth shaker, but we've added two 6'10+ guys into roles we didn't have filled last year, which should be a little change that can make a big difference. 

Now, both front court positions are filled out with players who are adequately sized to play them, we can afford to be conservative with Ben Wallace's minutes, and we can afford to lose any one player in the frontcourt without being set back too much. And he's got a short contract, so it shouldn't interfere with signing our other young guys to bigger deals. 

It's a small signing, but it fits just right.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW

I went to a handful of summer league games today here in vegas.

My impressions...

Hawes is just "pretty good." Not great, not horrible, not a project. The guy has skills, but he also has serious limitations in his athleticism and mobility. He had one awesome block and generally scored against the weak competition.

DJ Strawberry is the real deal. He plays a lot like rookie Dwyane Wade. Looked like a big SG playing PG with a lot of skills. Slasher, makes it to the rim with ease. Outstanding passer. Not a true PG from what I saw. 

Josh McRoberts is already a much better player than Hawes and will probably be considered one of the steals of the draft. He really should have gone early, from what I saw. He's big, has skills and IQ. He looked good around the rim, from 10 ft, and even taking a 3pt shot or two. Found his way to get dunks with ease. Much more mobile and athletic than Hawes.

I'm beginning to think that Portland isn't going to be as tough as we think. Their summer league team looked like the class of all the teams, but had trouble beating Phoenix' squad (led by Strawberry). While I just raved about McRoberts, he's not a mind boggling athlete. In fact, nobody I saw (Aldridge sat out) on the Portland team was super athletic. So it's the summer league team you say? Minus Oden, Roy, and Aldridge, it pretty much is the best of the remaining Blazers team. They plod. They have difficulty defending. The big names and "on paper" that says they're going to be great is something that may not show up on the court.

Other teams like the Lakers and Pistons were there, and had recognizable names on the court, but none of them were standout.

I sat about 3 seats away from Mitch Kupchak and almost got someone to take a picture of me and him shaking hands (I was wearing a bulls hat). Caption of photo is "DaBullz deals for Kobe."

Saw Rick Adelman, George Karl, Maurice Lucas, and several other guys in management of the various teams. All were sitting in the stands near me. Karl was there to watch his son play.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

DaBullz, thanks for the update. Interesting to hear where the rest of the league is at.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

It's a very reasonable signing. I'm particularly pleased that it's only for two season. However, the concerns about bringing aboard a veteran big man haven't changed in the last week. Skiles is a very good coach but awarding playing time is not his strong suit. His fondness of P.J. and other veterans gives me no reason to believe that Tyrus and/or Noah will be played ahead of Smith if they're outproducing him. 

Also, unless the Bulls have information which suggests that Mihm's health is a big question mark, I think he's the better fit for this team. He plays center, scores in the paint more than Smith (I'm not convinced we need another PF who can shoot in addition to Noc), and has been as or more productive than Smith in recent seasons.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> It's a very reasonable signing. I'm particularly pleased that it's only for two season. However, the concerns about bringing aboard a veteran big man haven't changed in the last week. Skiles is a very good coach but awarding playing time is not his strong suit. His fondness of P.J. and other veterans gives me no reason to believe that Tyrus and/or Noah will be played ahead of Smith if they're outproducing him.
> 
> Also, unless the Bulls have information which suggests that Mihm's health is a big question mark, I think he's the better fit for this team. He plays center, scores in the paint more than Smith (I'm not convinced we need another PF who can shoot in addition to Noc), and has been as or more productive than Smith in recent seasons.


You'll have to define "outproducing", though. I'd say that it wasn't clear if Tyrus was outproducing PJ, and sometimes Skiles would make a pre-emptive decision to pull someone out of the game to get his veteran in there. I'm sure this will spell some trouble for Joakim Noah, but I think Tyrus Thomas is coming back with a strong offseason and will get his share of burn. It might sound crazy but I think we're actually going to see a decrease in Deng's minutes (37.5 mpg). We may see Deng come down nearer to 33-35 mpg, like Gordon and Hinrich, and see an increase of Nocioni's minutes backing Deng up. I don't see us running small ball quite as often, with Nocioni at the PF spot. Tyrus will see a slight increase in his minutes, and Nocioni will be more limited to the SF spot. I think it'll be like this:

Deng 33
Nocioni 24 (15 at SF, 9 at PF)
Joe Smith 21 (this is about right for him in the past few years, he only averaged more in Philly because they had nobody... the entire season was almost all garbage time)
Tyrus Thomas 18 (might not seem like a lot, but that's almost 5 mpg increase from last year and I think the minutes will be more important ones, and his average will be even higher because I anticipate Smith missing some games)


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Showtyme said:


> Deng 33
> Nocioni 24 (15 at SF, 9 at PF)
> Joe Smith 21 (this is about right for him in the past few years, he only averaged more in Philly because they had nobody... the entire season was almost all garbage time)
> Tyrus Thomas 18 (might not seem like a lot, but that's almost 5 mpg increase from last year and I think the minutes will be more important ones, and his average will be even higher because I anticipate Smith missing some games)


Sounds about right to me for the beginning of the season. It will probably take another season of conditioning and kissing the refs behinds before TT can play 25+ mpg. But I'd like to be wrong. I can't get his performances at the end of last season and in this year's summer league out of my mind. Stat worshipers have got it very wrong, TT looks like a dominant player (the kind that can take over games)--IF he can stay healthy.


----------



## Swan (Jun 27, 2005)

McBulls said:


> Sounds about right to me for the beginning of the season. It will probably take another season of conditioning and kissing the refs behinds before TT can play 25+ mpg. But I'd like to be wrong. I can't get his performances at the end of last season and in this year's summer league out of my mind. Stat worshipers have got it very wrong, TT looks like a dominant player (the kind that can take over games)--IF he can stay healthy.



Second that. The thing I like about Tyrus is for good or ill, he affects the game when he is in. We've seen what he's naturally capable of on defense, but on offense he wants to make plays, go up strong, etc. I remember an interview Paxson gave about TT after the offseason, and he said two of the things he had to work on were jumpshot (duh) and single leg jumping. The jumping part initially left me puzzled, but his game in SL I think gave me a little more insight into what's going on there.

TT's quickness advantage makes him an incredibly tough guard from 15-18 out, especially if he can make that shot. If he develops the consistency AND gets better at finishing off of the dribble (i.e., single leg jumping) he potentially becomes an engine for the offense. He accumulates fouls on the opposing frontcourt and represents another option for a guy who can get a decent shot when the clock is down. Now this is definitely projecting into the future, but with consistency and hard work it isn't out of the realm of possibility.

Part of TT's "I'm a small forward" issue at draft time may have been reflective of this. Not that he can't do what a 4 should do in rebounding and blocking shots, but that he never wanted to be only a 4, or down on the block. He wants to do it all; it's up to him to work to the point where he really can.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I like the Smith signing, too, but hope it doesn't preclude PJ coming back as an end of the bench center at LLE. If Big Ben goes down, we're stuck with Noah and Gray playing the center position, and that is NOT a position I'd like to be in. I'd like our depth to look like:

*Kirk*, Chris
*Ben*, Thabo, JamesOn
*Luol*, Andres, Adrian
*Joe*, Tyrus, Viktor
*Ben*, Joakim, PJ, Aaron

Even those who are down on Duhon have to recognize that he knows the sets the Bull uses, and plays good defense, besides which Barrett is just awful. I would bank on Victor, JamesOn, and Aaron spending most of their lives on the DL. In case of injury, we still have a deep squad. Our "player of the future" at every position is on the roster now -- three of them starting. Would consider cutting JamesOn if we can somehow re-sign Pargo (and I'm only half kidding).


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Showtyme said:


> You'll have to define "outproducing", though. I'd say that it wasn't clear if Tyrus was outproducing PJ, and sometimes Skiles would make a pre-emptive decision to pull someone out of the game to get his veteran in there.


I mostly but not entirely referring to statistical production. Basketball statistics don't measure production as fully as baseball statistics and can't be considered decisive in and of themselves. I have a theory that a lot of time in sports, people overreact to mistakes that are particularly frustrating. I think Skiles values veteran play a lot and is particularly susceptible to overreacting to these rookie mistakes. Certainly it hurts the team if Tyrus makes a dumb pass or doesn't run the offensive sets correctly but he's so very good at the things he does well and so much better than our other offensive options (at least in last year's front court). Tyrus' PER from last season blows guys like P.J. and Smith out of the water and I don't think his deficiencies that aren't measured by statistics are massive enough to bridge that large of a gap.



Showtyme said:


> I'm sure this will spell some trouble for Joakim Noah, but I think Tyrus Thomas is coming back with a strong offseason and will get his share of burn. It might sound crazy but I think we're actually going to see a decrease in Deng's minutes (37.5 mpg). We may see Deng come down nearer to 33-35 mpg, like Gordon and Hinrich, and see an increase of Nocioni's minutes backing Deng up. I don't see us running small ball quite as often, with Nocioni at the PF spot. Tyrus will see a slight increase in his minutes, and Nocioni will be more limited to the SF spot. I think it'll be like this:
> 
> Deng 33
> Nocioni 24 (15 at SF, 9 at PF)
> ...


I don't necessarily disagree with any of that, I just think that if Tyrus is our second best option in the front court and is playing 18 MPG instead of 30 MPG that's going to hurt the team. I think that as long as everyone stays healthy there's probably now a ceiling on Tyrus' minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ice Nine said:


> A PF who can't even shoot 45% from the field. Must be a good character guy.


I'll give you that. He shot 45% last year, but remember Brown shot 41% for us, so every little bit helps.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Joe Smith, Your Newest Chicago Bull*



Zdamort said:


> Yep. Paxson strikes again.
> 
> I still want Mihm though, I think he can help alot! Our low post problems would be solved if we got Mihm.
> 
> ...


We used most of the MLE to acquire Smith. The only way to acquire Mihm now would be through a S&T (sign & trade) unless he's only about winning and willing to accept a LLE deal.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wynn said:


> I like the Smith signing, too, but hope it doesn't preclude PJ coming back as an end of the bench center at LLE. If Big Ben goes down, we're stuck with Noah and Gray playing the center position, and that is NOT a position I'd like to be in. I'd like our depth to look like:


One of the Chicago papers had a Paxson quote or paraphrase saying that Pax is giving priority to PJ for the last roster spot. PJ has yet to respond or decide what to do. I like the move. PJ is big enough and slow enough to comfortably play the Center position. There will be games where we need PJ's size and mid-range shooting. I'd like PJ back to play 'opportunistic' minutes, where he is our best matchup at that time. His bulk definitely helps us with Shaq when Big Ben is out. Gray is big enoug too, but PJ can hit that Mid-Range shot consistantly to bring lure a big man out of the paint defensively.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Everyone knows how I feel about Methusula, errr PJ. 

BUT, I agree, we pay Griffin for leadership and occasional minutes. I would be very happy to pay PJ for that as well. He can sit next to Tryus and Noah when they are ont he bench and coach them better than anyone. In this case (since we aren't asking for 10-25 minutes a night) I'm a huge PJ fan.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

If PJ is content with collecting one last paycheck to basically become an assistant coach / end of the bench guy, that would be perfect. Rest him up during the regular season and activate him for the postseason run. 

In a playoff series, I'd be very comfortable with a big man rotation of Wallace, Noah, PJ, Smith, Tyrus. PJ gives us another strong bodied big able to play center and occassionally stick a jump shot. 

Otherwise I see PJ signing with Dallas for their LLE and more playing time.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sweetney + Malik Allen < Joe Smith 

That's all that really needs to be said about that.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I agree that it'd be great to have PJ back, but I would be incredibly surprised if he chooses to come back. I thought it was pretty clear that both he and his family hated living in Chicago. At least that's how they came across. The only thing we have going for us is that we have a very good chance to win the East and go to the Finals. Hard to say where his priorities are on that.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Sweetney + Malik Allen < Joe Smith
> 
> That's all that really needs to be said about that.


I hope we aren't talking about the number of cheeseburgers consumed.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Rhyder said:


> I hope we aren't talking about the number of cheeseburgers consumed.


I need a double cheeseburger
and hold the lettuce
Don't be frontin' son
No seeds on the bun
We be up in this drive-thru
...order for two
I gots a cravin' for a number nine
...like my shoe
We need some chicken up in here
...in this dizzle
For rizzle my mizzle
Extra salt on the frizzle
Dr. Peppa my brotha
Anotha for your motha
Double double super-size
and don't forget the fries!


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Did they already have the press conference to introduce him yet?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls to formally introduce Fs Nocioni, Smith on Wednesday
Monday, July 16, 2007 03:31 PM

DEERFIELD, Illinois (Ticker) -- The Chicago Bulls on Wednesday will formally announce the signings of forwards Andres Nocioni and Joe Smith, the team announced Monday.

The Bulls will re-sign the 6-7 Nocioni to a deal reportedly worth $38 million over five years, according to a report in the Chicago Tribune on July 6.

The 6-10 Smith agreed to a two-year contract to join the Bulls on Saturday, according to the Chicago Sun-Times.

The Memphis Grizzlies reportedly had been interested in the 27-year-old Nocioni. But their offer apparently did not match that of the Bulls, who had vowed to retain the Argentinian.

Nocioni averaged 14.1 points and 5.7 rebounds in 53 games - 31 starts - with the Bulls last season despite battling foot injuries. In the playoffs, he averaged 8.8 points and 3.5 rebounds.

Nocioni has chosen not to play for Argentina at this summer's FIBA Americas Championship tournament in Las Vegas as he focuses on making a full recovery from his injury.

Entering his 13th season, Smith has been looking to play for a contender after finishing last campaign with the woeful Philadelphia 76ers. He will get his wish in joining the Bulls, who have a promising young nucleus and reached the Eastern Conference semifinals this past season.

Smith, who turns 32 years old on July 26, is expected to receive the NBA's mid-level exception of $5.36 million this season.

Selected No. 1 overall by Golden State in 1995, Smith has career averages of 12.1 points and 7.0 rebounds in 816 games with six different teams.


----------

